# Smallmouth Hair Jigs!



## kytroutjunkie (May 23, 2014)

Does anyone have good ideas for smallmouth hair jigs for streams in the summer?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

This has been my most productive... it's small. Made with rabbit zonker strips, tied to an 1/8oz. Standup head that I buy from Walmart. Very easy to tie with minimal tying experience. I use either the olive green shown, or straight black.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kytroutjunkie (May 23, 2014)

Nice! Is that a chenille or thread wrap?


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I normally use Deer hair jigs or flys early in the season and again later in the year as the water cools back down. In warmer water I prefer a fly or jig with more movement like the one ''Bad bud'' has pictured with rabbit strips or marabou. 
I'm not saying deer hair jigs won't catch fish in warmer water {they will} but I personally like more action in the Fly in the warmer months and less in cooler water. These are a couple I like ---- ''Deer hair'' and a ''Bunny-bird'' 
Squirrel tail is also a good material for Smallie jigs --- in my opinion 
Good Luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

kytroutjunkie said:


> Nice! Is that a chenille or thread wrap?


That one is chenille. I do thread wrap my minnow impersonations, and use deer hair for the body on those. For deer hair, I use mostly a swimming retrieve due to the lack of "built in" action that garhtr described. There's a bunch of good YouTube videos that a group of guys from Pa. posted about hair jigs for smallmouths. They fish the Susquehanna river, and appear to do very well. They show you step by step how to tie several different patterns.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Deer and thread

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kytroutjunkie (May 23, 2014)

Nice jigs guys. I make a very realistic cawfish jig with hair, rubber and feather pinchers. I have caught many largemouth but never tried for smallies with it.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

kytroutjunkie said:


> Nice jigs guys. I make a very realistic cawfish jig with hair, rubber and feather pinchers. I have caught many largemouth but never tried for smallies with it.


I tried doing something similar, but after 2 consecutive failed attempts, I figured I would take a break... I'm still on that break 7 months later. Lol! I figure once we're snowed in again I give it another go. I tried using two different types of rabbit fur (which I almost had figured out) and both round rubber and silicon. I just couldn't get either of those to do what I had pictured.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kytroutjunkie (May 23, 2014)

I will post pics when I get on the other computer. I have not made any in about a year. I used rubber jig skirts, a little bucktail, marabou and mallard feathers for the pinchers. Flashbou for antennas. I haven't fished them much I mostly panfish, but friends have caught a ton of fish with them.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Summertime, cant go wrong with dark colors and lots of silicone skirt material to add legs. The uglier the better. Late in the fall, switch up to minnow imitations and you will do good.

I sit at the vise and fiddle so some of my patterns get complicated. However, most dependable jig is the very first one that is rabbit and chenille. The jig/pig style work well on river cats also.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

.......couple more..........


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Lol! That's kinda what I was going for, but they looked absolutely nothing like that... your jigs are freaking beautiful!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kytroutjunkie (May 23, 2014)

Wow, very nice jigs and really buggy looking. I notice that some are basic, similar to crappie jigs, do you fish these as a F&F setup?


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

No float-n-fly in the creeks or river i fish.... pretty much dragging and hopping in the summer and switch to faster jerk retrieve with minnow style jigs in the fall. Will loose a lot of plain round head jigs dragging the bottom over rocks and have learned to use eye forward jigs as well as the flat bottom style i get from leadfreejigs out in Hawaii to help keep from getting wedged into rocks. The flat bottom HooksUp style does the best.

I do fish a lot of tiny (1/32 down to 1/100) kip tail jigs float-n-fly style for bluegill and crappie in the local reservoirs around me.

Last couple.....

Alot of what i tie is meant to resemble the tube jigs that i know work well in my river:










Lightweight finesse jig/pigs are very productive with either rabbit or bucktail:



















Here is a more realistic craw using the HooksUp head:










Super sharp hooks in the custom head....


----------

